# Aster Big Boy live steam serial number location



## Buzzy101 (Mar 11, 2010)

We have a Live Steam Aster Big Boy that we are going to want to sell but first I would like to get additional information about it. Getting the serial number I think would be a good start. It belonged to my father in law who passed away a few years ago and my mother in law would like to get it out of the house. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I might be interested in purchasing the Big Boy. If you need the serial number I can ask one of the guys here that own an Aster Big boy. You can contact me via PM.
You might want to go to either the Southern Steam site of Asterhobby usa. TThye have good info on the Big Boy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say if your into garden RR you may want to hang on to this loco. Something to remember as part of the family. Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Buzzy 101 

The serial number should be on the cab floor, that's were mine is. I have a customer who would like to purchase it. I need to know the series, first run or second run.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

I might be interest it, too. What is the condition of the locomotive. Habe it been used? Do you still have the box, instructions, tools, etc. 

Thank you, Patricio


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 11 Mar 2010 05:49 PM 
Buzzy 101 

I need to know the series, first run or second run.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 





I have wondered about the differences between runs, these are what I know:

First run #4002,.... Second #4024. First run has radiator pipes between front pilot handrails,.... Second does not. First run has drain plug on side of fire box,.... on Second, plug is under water glass. 

Not sure about next:
Second run has rulon cylinder O rings,.... first does not.

Any other differences (or corrections) that anyone knows about........... please let me know.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Southern Steam Trains Aster Roster:

1981 UP Big Boy #4002 Qty 210 1986 UP Big Boy #4024 Qty 120


----------



## Buzzy101 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back. I'll be looking for the serial number today. The engine is # 4002 so it must be part of the first run


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Another difference:

First run has gas adjustment valve at gas tank in tender. Second run has it there and a second valve at back of burner for finer adjustments.


----------



## Buzzy101 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you to all who replied and helped us get the facts on this engine. We have found a new home our Big Boy.


----------

